# Gimli and Niobe's photo thread



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 25, 2005)

Gimli and Niobe were introduced recently.They are a buck and doe, respectively ; and both are neutered/spayed.

Niobe was sold to us as a"Lionhead", but she does not look anything like Peg's beautifulbunnies. Hmmmmm. ( BTW, Peg, are you attending any shows up byWisconsin anytime soon???? Anytime at all ?? Bunnynapper plotting.....Love your Lionheads !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:groupparty:

Gimli quickly showed Niobe who was Top Bun . At one point he actually groomed her ; then went back to nipping. I had to act fast to protect poor Niobe, who took refuge under a plant shelf.

Both buns have their own homes. Gimli's is an "organize-it" cube house with a second story, and Niobe has a large plastic-bottomed cage with an upper shelf on one side.

Niobe will get her own cube house when she learns how to use her litter pan !:?I'd like her &amp; Gimli to bond, but that may take a while.

Guten Abend,

Kadish Tolesa urplepansy:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

Howdy...sorry - no shows in Wisconsin.However, I'm pretty proud that one of my bunnies is going to Florida this fall.....wish I could go along with her! 

Your lion head is pretty - I'm assuming she's a Sable Point "Sport"(sport because of the white marks on her feet and face). Is that what they told you? Any idea how old she is?

If she is a single-maned lionhead (meaning she has only one mane gene...she still has the mane in the same area) - she could have molted and lost part of her mane. Frequently (but not always),single-mane lion heads will lose their mane when they molt and it doesn't grow back. Sometimes it does grow back. If she's a double-mane lion head, she should mostly keep her mane. I say mostly...but truth be told - many many lionheads lose their mane as they get older. When you see pictures on websites of lionheads - you're frequently seeing their "junior"pictures because as they get older they may lose their mane...especially if the does decide to pull that particular fur to line their nest. 

Later this week I'll try to get pictures of my adult girls on the "ElRey Lionhead" thread to show you what they're looking like now as adults. To me - they're still pretty....but I wish I'd seen some of these girls as juniors.

To me though - the best thing about lionheads isn't their looks - it is their personality. I find them to be VERY curious - and they love to run and play. Yet...when I go to hold them - they cuddle into me and will sometimes lay in my lap for half an hour at a time while I watch tv. I've only had does fight me because they get territorial of their cage - and my two "mean" does are now sweeties because I worked with them - actually our whole family worked with them to tame them. Miss Bea who hated humans....begs for attention now...and Mona Kea who didn't want to let me even put food in her cage - now tries to jump in my arms to get to the food scoop and she lets me pet her some - she still needs some taming. 

Peg


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Peg, to be honest...the employees at Petco weren't very helpful--although they were friendly and seemed to be trying!

When I asked how long she'd been at the store, they said "awhile". Icalled the manager; she said that all rabbits come in @ 8 wks. ;I also have a bunny instruction/care sheet that says she came from Marshall Farms in New York.

The sign above their bin said "Lionhead", along with some Hotots, ect. One employee I talked to said that she thoughtmy Lionhead might be crossed with a dutch, in her opinion.

Thanks for your info. , it helps to have some more input about Niobe. I'll try to post more pics after I get my pixel problem fixed----I'm a computer dunce.

Enjoyed looking at your photos 

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## pamnock (Jul 25, 2005)

Absolutely adorable! I agree with Pegthat the Lion looks like a sable point BEW sport (white markings due tothe BEW gene rather than the Dutch gene). The little cutie inthe sink is a tort.

Pam


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> I agree with Peg that the Lion looks like a sablepoint BEW sport (white markings due to the BEW gene rather than the Dutch gene).Pam




WOO HOO!!!! Jumping around the room and practically breaking my arm patting myself on the back!

I KNOW something and could identify something and it was right!!!!!

I've learned so much from Pam and others on this forum - plus all the websites I've visited...

Maybe there is hope for me as a breeder...

Peg

P.S. You haven't shared much about your bunny's personality -what is it like? Do you find her friendly? If not -let me know and I'll share about Miss Bea and how we got our vicious little bun to become a sweetheart....(she did fight me once today but I was MAKING her go back in her cage and she didn't want to).


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow..I'm learning alot ! Niobe'svery calm. This does not mean she's overly friendly. She can be alittle nippy when I'm trying to clean her home; but when being held,she's good as gold !

I had a mean-ish OpalNetherland dwarf who turned out to be a mean-ish Blue OtterN.D. (got D.Q.'d at my first show.) Well, we started taking her out ofher hutch every day, and just holding her alot. She's much better now,and I've gone from wanting to call the breeder to ask about taking herback, to wanting to keep her ! We may have her live indoorsas a house bun soon -- although I may still use her for show breeding.

I'd like to hear about "Miss Bea (?) "

I was teasing my hubbyrecently and said I was thinking about letting Gimli (my tort N.D.cross) go. He got all funny about it and said that Gimli didn't want tolive anywhere else ! Hubby also said that Gimli"would misshis house and oatmeal boxes." This from the man whoreally did'nt want a rabbit in HIS room !

Kadish Tolesa urplepansy::runningrabbit:

p.s. both Gimli andNiobe's body type remind me of Britannia petite (sp ?) They like tosquat on their haunches with forelegs upright.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's a pic. of Niobe reduced to 25 % in photobucket.com.

Still fiddling with reducing systems, but looks less "pixelly".:?

K.T.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

*Kadish Tolesa wrote: *


> I'd like to hear about "Miss Bea (?) "




I hope this works - it is a link to my thread about Miss Bea.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8840&amp;forum_id=1

Peg


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi,Peg, that was pretty neat---just shows what a littleaffection will do. 

Currently we have a FawnFlemish giant doe (pedigreed to the third generation)who hasjust had a litter of 8 ( all Sandies).Unfortunately , 1 of the babies got out of the nestbox on day 2 andperished. I attempted to revive the kit but it never "wokeup". Four days after that , the runt died in the nest box.The remaining 6 are doing well and some have been spoken for.The original breeder wants a kit and I'll be keeping _some_, asI've been told that you have to breed Sandy into Fawn to keep theweight heavy enough. ( Sandies, anyone?)

Let me back up. I boughtthe three-year-old Fawn doe from a lady way up north, and as far as Iknow, I'm her 4th owner.

She's Fawn, but the ownerbred her toher strong(bloodline) Sandy buck.

I also own 2 Fawn F.G.bucks( also pedigreed to the 6th gen. ), but they're too young to breed.The bucks are from a different owner/breeder and are like the Flemishreputation--very sweet babies!!.We hope to showthemthis fall and have some Fawn F.G.'s available inspring/summer 2006. 

All this to say that theFawn F.G. mommy is a real biter ! She doesn't want anyone totouch her, either. She's bitten my hubby, my 2 yr.-old, and me. We lether out on the lawn to run, but she charges at people, with her earsdown. So the poor mom has to hang out in her hutch. ( my hubby built itand I'm proud of how it turned out ! 6ft long x 3ft wide x 2 1/2 fthigh. )

We're hoping that she calms down after the litter is weaned.

Kadish Tolesa inkpansy:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

*Kadish Tolesa wrote:*


> Hi,Peg, that was pretty neat---just shows what a littleaffection will do.
> 
> 
> All this to say that theFawn F.G. mommy is a real biter ! She doesn't want anyone totouch her, either. She's bitten my hubby, my 2 yr.-old, and me. We lether out on the lawn to run, but she charges at people, with her earsdown. So the poor mom has to hang out in her hutch. ( my hubby built itand I'm proud of how it turned out ! 6ft long x 3ft wide x 2 1/2 fthigh. )
> ...




Tiny is a biter - really irritates me sometimes. He onlybites if I pick him up because he hates to be picked up and takenanywhere. Well - he does hate to be held in any manner.

He's about 8 months old now and he's really settling downsome. I notice he's becoming lots more affectionate with meas long as its on HIS terms...

I wish I could have more flemish....however, I'd insist on getting onethat had been handled and socialized from a young age. I'venoticed that my baby lionheads LOVE to be held and when they see a handcome into the playpen....they usually run TOWARDS it and not away fromit.

Peg


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 26, 2005)

Ifwe can get Gimli and Niobe bonded, I may consider getting one morehouse bun. 3 is about all we have room for.....plus having a toddler inthe house means that the rabbits have to have safe homes that are outof reach.

We are half-way throughbuilding an addition to our existing house. When it'scomplete , I might be able to dedicate an entire room for the buns.SSSSSHHHHH---only people on this forum get to hear this exciting news!!!!!!!!!!! :groupparty:



Kadish Tolesa inkpansy:


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

youre buns are precious!! cant wait for more pictures!! and goodluck with the secret bunny room!!

what is the pixel problem you are having? could it be the brand ofcamera you are using? like some cameras have digital zoom...but notoptical and that makes for a grainy pixelatedpic...alsodepending on how many megapixels your camera is when you transfer themto the comp it automatically enlarges them and withlowmegapixel cameras it becomes extremely grainy whenenlarged...also forresizing pix ...if you are using a PC justgo into paint and go to the skew option and it resizes in 2 seconds ..no waiting for it load likeonphotobucket........idoubt your problem lies within the compor data transfering...oh oh and also under the optionson yourcamera you can choose how high of a quality you want the picture..often ppl put it on the lowest setting so there is moreroomonyour card...but if you put it on a higher setting it willimprove the quality of the picture reducing that grainy appearance....idont know if you are in the market for a newcamera but ipicked up an olympus camedia d-535 for $100 at walmart... it has bothdigital/optical zoom 3.2 megapixel and i dont have a single complaintabout it...it honestly has all you need for an affordable goodcamera...oh and Amyuses the same camera as well and youveseen how stunning her photos come out!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 26, 2005)

*Kadish Tolesa wrote:*


> p.s. both Gimli andNiobe's body type remind me of Britannia petite (sp ?) They like tosquat on their haunches with forelegs upright.




Yes, they do appear to have a finer, longer bone and high head mounts similar to the Petite type.

Pam


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi, I was unable to respond to thecamera question last night because my 2 yr-old woke up and I had to gethim some milk.

Our camera is a Kodak 3.1megapixels , EasyShare DX4330. We bought it 2 yrs.ago @ BestBuy for around 325.oo $

It is on the highestsetting and takes excellent photos. The problem may have beenthat I was resizing the photos using an old version of CorelPhoto-paint.:X:X:X

Last night I usedPhotoBucket to resize the pic. and it looked better,IMO.

Thanks for the info., Peg,about the paint program (that comes with my PC.). I'll give it a try.When I move pic.'s from the Kodak program into my PhotoBucket album ,it takes forever if my internet connection is slow. ( We havedial-up)

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 27, 2005)

I dont know how comfortable you are with theKodak easy share program, but if youre looking to free up some space onyour comp it really is unnecesary...windows already comes with aprogram that will transfer your images over for you. if you search forit on your comp, its called Microsoft Scanner and Camera Wizard. ....imon a cable connection and its takes awhile for photobucket toload pictures so i can imagine how annoyingthat mustbefor you...but paint is great for simple stuff like that


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 27, 2005)

O.K., Freddys Mom, I may give it a try, thanks.

Kadish Tolesa 

Here's a pic. I took a fewweeks ago, just having fun with the "kids".


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 27, 2005)

the picture looks great......not grainy at all!! and who is the handsome boy in that pic?? he is such a cutie!


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 27, 2005)

Sirrus is one of our Fawn Flemmie bucks, theboy is our son, Caleb. When one of them was in the pic., then the otherwould wander out of view !

Our Flemmie bucks are very sweet and tolerant of children !

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Kadish, I love all you Bunnies. Very cute. I love the one of the Bunny in the sink.

My next two Bunnies will be a Lionhead &amp; a Flemish. Ididn't even know either existed until I joined the forum, now I'm inlove with all of them. I want to "Bunnynap" Apollo LOL.

I have 3 adorable bunnies 1 ND he's 7 this August, the other two areMini Lops they will be 2 in October. All very cute.

Soooska


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello,hope people can read this (color of font is kind of light ) .I may have to rename thisthread.........................

Guess what I didyesterday.................uh, oh . everyone's thinking............WEKNOW WHAT YOU DID ! ! ! :shock:

Yes, I bought one morebunny ; the third &amp; last house bun, as I'm out ofroom. Well, no one's ever out of room , right ???HeHeHe. Because of my toddler ( and I do love him dearly), wehave to keep the rabbit's houses out of reach. Every dayItake out one or more buns for socialization andbinky time.

My 2 yr-oldislearning to pat _gently_ , although I sensesome mildstress from not being able to "grab and squeeze"; like hedoes with his giant purple bunny fromWal-Mart.

Anyway,this new bunnyis............a Lionhead buck. He will be ready for neutering soon,although I WISH I could breed and show these gentle little buns!! There's alot of information about them, here on thisforum,thanks to Peg . (my apologies to anyone who's already writtenabout Lionheads, so far I've just read Peg's info. ) I just don't knowhow difficult it is to breed Lionheads for showingpurposes......

The pet store had him in alarge cage with a Chinchilla ! ( the animal, not same-colored rabbit )I've never seen those twospeciescombined.

The storeclerksaid the bun was provided by a breeder in the general area ; I'mplanning to call tomorrow and see if the manager will give me thebreeder's name/phone . They were'nt sure how old the bun was, but hisscrotum has'nt dropped/filled out yet, just some flat skinfolds. (?)

I went to the store to getNiobe some chew toys ( bunny kabob? ). There was this little Lionheadwith bits of mane .....sitting there resting.I asked theemployee if I could take him out and hold him --- big mistake.  He snuggled into the crook of my arm and then,when I held him up, he licked my face ! Naughty bunny to con me likethat!

I'll get some pic.'sposted soon. Some of my hubby's relatives are visiting Friday, so I'llbe busy cooking/cleaning tomorrow.

Niobe and Epoch havealready met, as well as Epoch and Gimli. Gimli is rather active anddoes'nt seem to have time for laid-back buns , but Niobe and Epoch hitit off fairlywell until Epoch tried to mount Niobe's head .:?

I quickly grabbed Epochbefore Niobe could nip him. The two won't get anymore time togetheruntil Epoch's vet visit ! 

As toEpoch'sname.....I thoughtof it on the drive home ."Epoch" has a few different meanings , that I'm aware of. One meaningis ...the sense of a pivotalevent ; a historicalmoment -- in our case, this being the last house bunny for awhile....."Epoch" just seemed to fit. ( We're pronouncing it Ay'-pahk ,sort of like Switch's friend Apoc in the "Matrix". This is not thecorrect pronounciation of "epoch" found in the dictionary.)

Hubby thinks their bodytypes ( Niobe &amp; Epoch ) are different, with Epoch beingsmaller, round/cobbier , and thicker ears.

BTW, Epoch is white with alttle grey sprinkled in his ears and on top of his tail andnose.

Have a good weekend !

Kadish Tolesa 

p.s. binkies to all fromGimli, Niobe, and Epoch !:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

*Kadish Tolesa wrote:*


> Anyway,this newbunny is............a Lionhead buck. He will be ready for neuteringsoon, although I WISH I could breed and show these gentle little buns!! There's alot of information about them, here on thisforum,thanks to Peg . (my apologies to anyone who's already writtenabout Lionheads, so far I've just read Peg's info. ) I just don't knowhow difficult it is to breed Lionheads for showingpurposes......
> *WOO HOO! ANOTHER LIONHEAD!!!!!YIPPEE!!!!!*





> *They're really not hard to breed - well - unless you have my two bucksthat seem to be sworn to celibacy....but my other bucks are justfine!*





> The storeclerksaid the bun was provided by a breeder in the general area ; I'mplanning to call tomorrow and see if the manager will give me thebreeder's name/phone . They were'nt sure how old the bun was, but hisscrotum has'nt dropped/filled out yet, just some flat skinfolds. (?)
> *Here is a link to find breeders in yourarea:*





> http://lionheadrabbit.net/breederlist.htm#WISCONSIN
> I went to the store to getNiobe some chew toys ( bunny kabob? ). There was this little Lionheadwith bits of mane .....sitting there resting.I asked theemployee if I could take him out and hold him --- big mistake.  He snuggled into the crook of my arm and then,when I held him up, he licked my face ! Naughty bunny to con me likethat!
> *No no no...not naughty bunny. Pretty usual lionheadbunny! When they're young - they can be such loveablecritters - and they stay that way unless you interrupt theirplaytime!*





> I'll get some pic.'sposted soon. Some of my hubby's relatives are visiting Friday, so I'llbe busy cooking/cleaning tomorrow.
> *Pictures? Did I hear someone say Pictures? We'llcount on it! I'm dying to see them....*
> 
> Hubby thinks their bodytypes ( Niobe &amp; Epoch ) are different, with Epoch beingsmaller, round/cobbier , and thickerears.





> Of course now you have me DYING to seepictures!!!
> 
> BTW, Epoch is white with alttle grey sprinkled in his ears and on top of his tail andnose.
> 
> *Oooh ooh oooh - I can almost picturethis....*





> *Peg*


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 29, 2005)

Hopethis looks o.k. I'll try to take less blurry pic,'ssoon.

Epoch would'nt sit still,silly boy .

Kadish Tolesa urplepansy: :bunnydance:


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 29, 2005)

Here'ssome more, I'll re-read about posting multiple pic.'s soon!!!!!!!!!!

Kadish Tolesa :?


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 29, 2005)

What cuties, the new addition is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 29, 2005)

First of all - I love your chair...can I steal it? I love those colors.

There....with that said. I'm wondering if your new bunny iswhat is called a "frosty". I have one in my litters that I'mtrying to id and yours looks a lot like it. Pamcould help you more with color. I'm guessing your new bunnyis a single-mane lionhead and your other one is double-mane....butpossibly the mane will come in better or I'm seeing it wrong.

Both are beautiful - I like them a lot!

Peg


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 30, 2005)

Epochsays thank you for the nice compliments and says he will try to sitstill next time for the papparazzi !!

Wish you lived closer,Peg, so I could give you the couch/sofa. We're thinking of getting adifferent one. Oh , thanks for the links ! 

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 30, 2005)

He looks like my (I mean Peg's)Linus! You guys are making me fall in love withlionheads. Hmm...there are some nearby rabbit shows coming upin a few months.







Epoch is so handsome! :love:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 30, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> He looks like my (I mean Peg's) Linus!




You BET you mean PEG'S LINUS!!!!!!!!!!

I'm getting ready to defend my babies at all costs....:zoro:

:gun:to anyone who tries to steal them....



Peg


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

Stilltrying to multiple-post pic.'s.:X:?

I'm using the paint program that came w/our computer. ( XP )

These are some pic.'s Itook while Epoch and Niobe were having their exercise time in thekitchen.

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

Hereare a few more pic.'s. BTW, I'm planning to order " Night ofthe Lepus " ..................... I may watch itw/o the buns !


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 3, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen the movie Labyrinth??? When i saw the bunny this is what i thought!!


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

And some more...

K.T.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> Has anyone ever seen the movie Labyrinth??? When i saw thebunny this is what ithought!!







:laugh:I so have that movie. Jeremy and I love it and that wormis really cute. But this bunny is even cuter. What a doll.

Tina


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

I LuVMaH BuNs.................heeheehaha ......Waaaay too funny!

My hubby likes reallyweird sci-fi movies ; I haven't seen " Labyrinth",though.

POOR Epoch's mane is verysparse, thin, straggly, ect. It's hardly a mane at all ! He is thecuddliest bunny of all my buns, though , with Niobe coming in 2nd.

Kudos to Peg for theeducation about manes on Lionheads.....I didn't know that some of theadultshave mane loss -- and that the pic.'s on websites areoften juveniles !

Niobe has lost her fluffy"skirt", or most of it.She still has more mane than Epoch .

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

And some more....

K.T.urplepansy:


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

And another....


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

I'mgoing to see if my hub. can figure out how to multiple-post pic.'s thisweekend; using the paint program....

K.T. 

p.s. I tried to use the"insert image" button, but all I get is a box w/red "X". There doesn'tseem to be a URL with jpg. photos. ---I'm re-sizing them w/paintprogram and then saving the "skewed" pic. to mydesktop.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

Thisis a pic. of Epoch "tasting" a book I bought atGoodwill.There were two animal pict. books that had cutebunny paintings.

K.T.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 3, 2005)

are you publishing your photos on a server suchas http://photobucket.com ? if notthats why you dun have a url to embed the photos

to post pics after youve put them on photobucket, copy the url underthe photo .. then in a post click the image icon (the one that has 3circle on a page) and paste the url in..........to do multiple picssimply hit enter after the photo you just embedded and hit the imageicon again and copy in a new images url. just repeat for morepics


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

Another painting. Sometime soon I'd like tosave enough of my bunny pic.'s to have a calendar printedup.

At a PetSmart store ,there were quite a few animal calendars, but no rabbitones.

K.T.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

O.K., FreddysMom, thanks. 

I have the initial (free)account at Photobucket.com ; but my internet is dial-up to a small-townphone company, and sometimes the speed is soooo slow ! It can takeforever to load my photos into the photobucket program.....just have tobe more patient , I guess.

Kadish Tolesainkpansy: :monkey:

p.s. hey cool ! I nevernoticed that emoticon before ! My buns like to throw theirmonkeys around--then they look in the monkey barrel for a treat!


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

This is our new addition going up. Our housepreviously stopped where the sand/construction starts---this photo wastaken after the old siding was removed. The other side of this pic. iswhere the new "bunnies room" will probably be.

K.T.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

Niobe lives in thisbun home, butwe recently moved it to the floor and put a temporary pet fence aroundthe front door/opening. Now that she's finally litter-trained (tookabout 2 weeks  ), she gets a little more freedom .

Niobe is pretty good aboutreturning to her house to useher litter pan. It seems I can'tdo much about my rabbits leaving their version of "raisins" when outand about ; at least they're not hard to clean up.

Kadish Tolesa :rose:

p.s. Sorry about the"wood" panel and sheetrock/drywall opening behind Niobe'shouse.....that's the opening to the future familyroom.

This is Gimli chasingNiobe under my Bonsai plant stool---I didn't know she could fit underthere !!!:shock::shock::shock::shockoor Niobe !

OOOPS--lost Niobe's house !


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

This is Sirrus, one of our Fawn FlemishBucks. When our 2 yr-old is a few years older, we plan to have aFlemish live in one of the rooms in our home. 

Toddlers and rabbits are acombination that need extra care and planning, from my point of viewonly.:? We keep our buns out of his reach now, butCaleb's allowed to "pat" the buns on a dailybasis.

K.T.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

Sirrus checking out the new addition .


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 3, 2005)

*Kadish Tolesa wrote:*


> And somemore....
> 
> K.T.urplepansy:




I'm guessing that your new addition is single maned. Here'sRoary who is also single-maned. Personally, I love the wispylooks of manes.










Peg


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow ,thanks, I LoVe MaH BuNs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dude:

Did you make up this font yourself ?

I will try &amp; print this off to save !

Thanks again !

K.T.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Fluffy, I'm going to attempt to have arotating avatar like yours. Going to post ALL my buns soon, includingmy show/breeding stock !



Peg, I LOVE Roary !!!! Sometime down the road, I'd like to beowned by a purebred Lionhead !!!!!!! Niobe andEpoch are doing really well together.

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 3, 2005)

KT, Absolutely gorgeous, how far is is Wisconsin from Toronto. I want to 

BUNNY NAP this little Beauty Just kidding.

Soooska


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Aug 4, 2005)

*Kadish Tolesa wrote:*


> Peg, I LOVE Roary !!!! Sometime down the road, I'dlike to be owned by a purebred Lionhead !!!!!!!
> Kadish Tolesa




Um....actually - mom is owned by ME! But I do share her with the lionheads from time to time as needed.

Tiny

The BUNFATHER


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 18, 2006)

WellGimli and Epoch thought I should announce this.....Niobe has beenre-homed. Not because of any misbehavior, but as a gift to a friend'schild .She was and is a perfect , gentle bunny for a girl and has beenre-christened "Princess".

My friend and her daughterdon't live that far, and I can still visit "niobe/princess".

No one has replaced Niobe yet....

Gimli wants to add thathe's been put on a diet ; but then so has mom, so all is well. (keepingears alert for any fridge-raiding of either carrots or cake !:shock My husband can't resist buying Gimli and Epochtreats at the pet store ; of course mom _can _resist...yeah, right)

More on this topic later...

Kadish Tolesa inkpansy:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 19, 2006)

Aww, that's such a sweet gift. :inlove:

And I'm sure 'Princess' can live without Gimli chasing her under that little stool!! 



Let us know how the new addtion ended looking (there's a thread forplaces people live kicking around somewhere), and if you'll be gettinga furry new addition! 



sas, pipp :bunnydance:and the herd


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks, Pipp............

I'll try to post pic.'s of our newaddition soon !The bun room is the old masterbedroom ; wich has 2 windows facing north and west, and a large walk-incloset. There is also room for 2 20-gallonfish tanks and 210-gallon tanks.There are12 bunniesliving in the bun room at present. Some of them are moms orabout-to-be.

here are pic.'s of some of them....I'll try to post more.


No, that's not me &amp; my rabbit ! That's a pic. myhusband came across a few days ago ! Too funny!:bunnydance:



Kadish Tolesa


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 19, 2006)

I guess this font should be greenfor the holiday :clover:. Here are thelionhead F1 babies....they love to chase mom (Beatrix)around.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 19, 2006)

OOHH!! They are just too cute! Make sure to kiss those little lips for me!

--Dawn


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmmmm....I'll return after I find out how to multiple-post....

Have'nt used Photobucket much because dial-up is soslow, maybe I can just use the paint program in the pc.???? :X

Anyway this is my tort lionhead doe.

K.T.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 19, 2006)

&amp; this is my siamese sable lionhead buck--he's very sweet and curious.

K.T.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh, well, I'll just post what I have and search around for posting help later !

This is Gimli in need of a few more treats....like more running around and other exercizing methods .


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 19, 2006)

This is a very solid holland lopdoe --no, I don't think she's overweight, she's just built kind ofsolid. Actually, she's also expecting next week,I'mhoping to have some kit juniors forsummer /fall shows. She was bred to my black H.L. buck ....they're outof Camelot lines and are very nice, typey buns . ( withwonderful personalities ! )


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry my holland lop was givingthe butt to all.....here's another pic. that shows her "bulldoggy"profile. She is sort of like a dog with her habits, i.e.,grunting, digging her woody pet out onto the floor, andflopping on her side when lying down.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 19, 2006)

This is the back of my siamese sable lionhead buck. His saddle fur is starting to go.

He's an extremely dark siamese s. , almost black.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 19, 2006)

This is poor, devoted mother Beatrix...proud mom of 5 F1 lionhead hybrids.

They are bigger now and sometimes chase her around thecage looking for nourishment. Her tummy hair is starting to grow backnow--- she's a compact, cobby little Nethie. When we first bought her,she liked to put on a tough girl act and would protect her cage bynipping . Later that first summer, I carried her around all over theyard and sit with her a little in the outdoor pen. Now, she's a sweetiewho'll come up to you for a head/nose rub !


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 19, 2006)

This is the tort lionhead doe thinking that photo time should be over with.

She's an active little bun but settles down for brushing time !


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 24, 2006)

This is a pic. of my mini-rex's litter. Notice the peanut or dwarf is alive and wiggling .

I'm hoping to show the other 2 babies , as well as the mom and dad this summer. 

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 24, 2006)

One more pic. of the mini-rex's litter.

BTW, has anyone heard of human immersion method ofraising kits ? ( you carry them around close to your skin all day i.e.,a pouch around your neck, or whatever is comfortable for the babies ;then let them be with mom at bedtime.) It'ssupposed to make the bunnies extremely gentle. Haven't triedit myself yet.

K.T.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's a pic. of the remaining 2 mini-rex kits....the peanut died .

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 27, 2006)

This is my red french angora ,she's papered and has a little smut....but we plan to keep her for wooland would like to learn to spin. She's very laid-back and calm.

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 27, 2006)

This is one more pic. of 38 GP .....we really need to name her ! 

Kadish Tolesa inkpansy:


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's 38GP now christened " Melange" after the spice on Arrakis (sp?) in the "Dune" books by Frank Herbert. I suppose we'll have to come up with an Atreides and Harkonnennow. 

Melange is like a friendly puppy and hops frantically when we walk by her hutch. She loves to beheld.

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 21, 2006)

Melange encore...... or so she thinks ; she likes attention and binkies like crazy when she is in our living room.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 21, 2006)

I put this topic off for a while today because I wasn't sure what to do about it ; also I didn't want to offend anyone. 

Well, here goes....Earlier today I was moving the rabbit's playpen around outside. We have a large wooden pallet that they play on/hide in , and it has a box shelter built on top for days when it rains. I was moving this pallet and dropped it by accident on Epoch, and broke his leg at the "ankle" , just where his foot meets his leg. I've cried about this and already called a vet. I don't know what the cost is yet, but the vet has an opening tomorrow morning.

Epoch hasn't whimpered or anything to indicate stress, and was currently hopping around with the broken ankle/foot held up. He's eating and still moving fast enough that it was hard to catch him.

My husband feels that we may need to have Epoch put down.

This is hard to talk about since Epoch is still a sweet little fellow and I was hoping he would have a long life with us. I was so dumb and careless !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear about Epoch. Hopefully the vet can fix him up to make a full recovery. I'm glad he doesn't sound like he's in too much pain. Let us know what the vet says.

PS. Please don't beat yourself up. It was an accident.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 21, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> PS. Please don't beat yourself up. It was an accident.


 :yeahthat

It was an accident. Nobody's going to blame you for that. I've been there myself.:?

I hope he's going to be okay. Do you have a good rabbit vet? Some vets that don't work with rabbits much might be too willing to assume he can't learn to cope with a broken leg, or even an amputated leg when necessary. A lot of rabbits actually cope really well with proper treatment. If I remember right you're a ways away from me in Sheboygan, but if you need a second opinion you could try my vet or call the Wisconsin HRS and see if they know anybody closer to you.

:hug2


----------



## m.e. (Jun 21, 2006)

These things happen :hug2

ray: for your little guy. I have known quite a few rabbits to live with fractured and disabled limbs, and with good quality of life


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your concern!! His foot can be removed, but the way it's broken, if left alone will atrophy and possibly cause an infection. The vet said Epoch can stay overnight for observation. 

Both my husband and my oldest son are attached to Epoch for his cuteness and willingness to "wash" people's hands with his tongue . :kiss:

Epoch says he loves his family and forum friends ; and will try to make a speedy recovery ! He is still eating and hopping around. and acts as if it doesn't hurt. :?

Will keep everyone updated .

Kadish Tolesa :bunnydance:


----------



## Cait (Jun 22, 2006)

Ohh dear.  He sounds like a resilient little man. Good wishes his way!



And Ms. Malange is STUNNING. WOW. *drools*


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 8, 2006)

Just popped in for a moment before heading off to bed..... Epoch is doing very well and says "thank you everyone for your concern".

He's as spirited and lively as ever ; I need to help him clean _both_ ears as they get a little dusty !  He has ruined so many of my shirt collars by chewing through them......... once I wore an Epoch-tattered shirt to the gas station w/o realizing it, until I got back home and my son pointed out the hole in the neckline. :? ( Epoch says :bunnydance: )

This little guy has a "forever" home with us .

Kadish Tolesa :sunshine:


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 8, 2006)

Epoch again...


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 8, 2006)

Trying to multiple-post , we'll see. The hutch is in the process of being remodeled ; we turned an indoor hutch upside down and put hardware cloth on the floor.

I'ts a long story, but the hutch was bought as an upright 3-section piece, we are trying to change it so it can be used outdoors.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh , well...... I tried to create a folder on the desktop and place 2 pic.'s in ; but was only allowed to post 1 at a time.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 8, 2006)

I love that third pic- the one with him peaking over. What a doll! I'm so glad that he's doing well!


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2006)

Just had to add that we have a new (possibly) Niobe II ! She is a purebred English Angora who along with her 2 littermates will probably be kept as "woolers" for spinning wool.

The fourth one in the pic., the grayish one , is Melange's one and only kit. I had NOT planned to breed Melange --our French Angora -- to my French A. buck, they were in a double hutch divided by a wooden partition. Somehow, Melange squeezed her way over the top of said partition and the result 30 days later was 1 baby. The hutch has since been repaired and Melange was moved to her own dwelling. The French Angora buck, "Subdued" , is now living next to an English Angora buck.

The photo quality is bad due to the fact that batteries were running low and I'm "photography-challenged". 

The new Niobe 2 may be the chocolate baby , if it's a doe.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2006)

I forgot to mention that Beatrix passed away a few days ago in 100-degree heat. All of my outdoor buns have had ice water bottles in their hutches for the last week....plus their hutches are in shade. She seemed to be o.k., and her nose wasn't wet/moist , in the morning; but by 11:00 a.m. she was gone.

I will miss Beatrix, as she and I have been through alot in her short life. From almost giving her back to her breeder b/c she was a biter at first; to her last litter this year (4 lovely kits from my Netherland dwarf herd buck ) ; she had changed to a gentle doe who liked treats and nose rubs. Again, I miss you, Beatrix...you were my friend. :rainbow:

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 3, 2006)

:rose:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Binky free, Beatrix.

:hug2


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's a brother and sister pedigreed English angora pair. We hope to have a small herd of "woolers" as I'm planning to learn the art of spinning. I was thinking 8 or 9 angoras total. We have 3 French angora adults and 2 Eng. angoras. 

These 2 babies are what is left from a litter of 3. The broken blue developed a paralyzed back end and perished . I'm not sure why that happened, they are still nursing and sharing their mom's pelleted feed and timothy hay.

The tort buck is Heath and the chocolate doe is Valrhona . :brownbunny Our first chocolate rabbit ! Their wool is completely different than the angoras I first saw while in school. It's almost non-matting and not at all "cottony" ; yet still long and gorgeous.

Kadish :bunnydance:


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry, FT38 ! That's our Chocolate French angora senior doe ! I'd forgotten about her. The sire of these Eng. angora kits is a broken chocolate . 

This is one more pic. of the Eng. kits, along with an accidental kit from a lionhead and a mini-rex. ( loooonnnng story )


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 23, 2006)

Oooooh they are *so* beautiful! They almost make me want to run out and get myself an angora, lol! Actually, I don't know if I'm up for that much grooming. I do know a lady who regularly takes her two giant angoras to a local dog groomer for haircuts, though. I always see her walking them on the sidewalk on her way, with the two bunnies tagging along behind on their leashes. SO cute.

Oh yeah, if you upload your pictures online to photobucket (the site I use) you can post as many pictures (well, within reason) as you want in one picture. I read about your frustration above.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks, Jess-sully. We have dial-up and it doesn't seem to work well with PhotoBucket....but I may give P.B. another try !


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 10, 2007)

Short update. Gimli andEpoch are well. We sold most of our angoras to another breeder who isjust getting started. Gimli says " Good !! Now you can spendmore time with me !"

Melange is well, too. She sends kisses and hugs.

I'll try to post photos soon. I know, I know, :waiting: roll eyes, ect.

K.T.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow so cute!


----------

